# Bobbin thread not cutting



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Im using a Tajima six head machine. Head number 4 decided it would like to try and eat a duffle bag i was putting a logo on. Thread got all bunched up in the needle plate hole,etc. (This has happened before with other heads and other material.) Anyway.. now that head will not cut the bobbin thread. It seems to sew fine, no issues with tension or anything, it just wont cut the thread.
I took the plate cover off and cleaned it all up, changed the cutters, and still wont cut. I opened up its neighbors plate and it looks like the cutter does not go all the way under the holder (im assuming thats what it is).
So any ideas on how to fix this issue?
I have two large orders that are coming up and I would hate to lose that head.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have Taijma's , I have Barudan machines but on the cutting blade there is a small slot opening that has to allign with a pin located on the underside of the troat plate. You have to make sure you allign the two as your replacing the troat plate. Maybe yours is similar?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Make sure the presser foot did not get bent in the eating process. Look straight down the needle it should align in the center, if not gently bend the presser foot to align it. 

Did you change the needle? Also, try oiling the bobbin holder and pulling out more than usual bobbin thread. 

Look for other items that may have gotten bent , spray some canned air into bobbin area (before you oil)

Just some suggestions


----------

